# My first attempt using Sculptimold



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I was pleasantly surprised by the results. I still have a ton of work to do, about 12' of mountain, but wanted to see what this stuff was like.

I wanted to start at the tunnel portals and get that finished first as I thought it would be the hardest to tackle. It's not even finished around that area yet as can be seen if you study one of the photos, but it is a start and now I feel comfortable using this stuff.

The paint is acrylics from Walmart art department.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks great, why did you start a new thread?

The board on the side, how good are you with a paint brush?
Try to make it look like the mountain somehow?

Have you ever tried chalk? Some right colors would make it match the front side.
You can chalk in the ruts and cracks too, then you spray a sealer over the top when your done.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I wasn't thinking. If a mod wants to roll this into the Building the Alps thread please do so.

The board outlining the mountain on the side of the layout will probably be painted grey.

The open area below will be covered with a piece of green felt material.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

An old picture of my chalk job. First I ever tried this. The lake and the brown rock in front I might change this is not done yet.
Some of the dark green in the hills are paint.

I have not sealed this yet either, so if you don't like something you made in chalk you can just take a damp rag and wipe it off and start all over.

With the chalk you can "smear" the colors together too.
I think chalk would work out very well on your side piece.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I too used it for the first time this year. I was amazed at how easy and forgiving it is to use. Doesn't seem to have any bad habits. Mixing with your hands as recommended is sort of like playing in a big batch of cottage cheese.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Michael, do you plan on putting the building up there?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use a length of 3/8" dowel in a silicon mixing bowl to mix up Sculptamold. You can add some tempura powder to the mix to change the base color, too.

It really is a great product. Easy to use, not too finicky about how much water you add, and lots of working time. I order it in 50 pound bags.

I have found only one drawback, and that's the time it takes to dry fully, which can often run to a week in some conditions (cool, damp).


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Michael, do you plan on putting the building up there?


No, the footprint of the Jagerhaus is too big for that space. I'm going to put a small mountain chapel or a Chalet' in that spot instead.

I just needed somewhere to put it that was halfway level to get it out of the way until I find a home for it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MichaelE said:


> No, the footprint of the Jagerhaus is too big for that space. I'm going to put a small mountain chapel or a Chalet' in that spot instead.
> 
> I just needed somewhere to put it that was halfway level to get it out of the way until I find a home for it.


What you can do if you want to put something way up there is to look for a model in N scale or even Z scale.
It will give it a forced perception of the distance.

I was going to put a O scale on mine, look how big it looks.
Go back and look at the picture above, I went with an HO model of a fire lookout tower instead.
That is if your thinking about adding one up there.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

To use forced perspective in this case I'd probably opt for one of Auhagen's 1/100 HO/TT kits. I'll take a looksee at what they offer in the way of mountain buildings.

This mountain ledge is not at all far from the viewing or operating area and I don't want something too small looking up there.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks great! I had thought about trying it also, just to experiment. Most inspiring once again M!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Results look good. I'd say the cliff on second picture could use a ted more texture, but will pass as is. 

I was unable to sculpt a convincing cliffside on my first attempt and went with molds (which took quite a bit time). I did use plaster of Paris however - sets very fast. Perhaps I should give this sculptamold material a try. For those who tried both how would you say PoP is different from Sculptamold ?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Anton.

I think you'll like the Scupltimold. It's very easy to work and makes for a convincing side of exposed granite. All I used was a 3" putty knife and stuck it in the wet Sculptimold vertically and pushed it slightly to one side or another and also pulled slightly left or right when removing it. The natural consistency of this stuff needs little else

I'm waiting on another 15 yard roll of plaster cloth to continue on the mountain. I was able to string more cardboard today and I'm nearly to the corner of the room. It's seven feet on that side of the layout.

I also have about 15" of plaster cloth covered mountain that is ready for Sculptimold whenever I get in the mood.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like using the plaster cloth but before I use the Sculptimold I go over the plaster cloth with plaster to save on the cost of the Sculptimold.

Not all plaster cloth is the same, I have not bought any in a while but I still have a case of rolls in stock.
Some plaster cloth really does not have enough plaster on it.
I found a seller who had some good cloth with a decent price.
A lot you see for sale is light on the plaster..

By using the wallboard plaster you can save on the cost of Sculptimold.

Use the Sculptimold over the cloth covered with the plaster.

If you want to that is.:smokin:


----------

